# What is this?



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

What is this? It might look different because the light was of and didn't want to mess-up the cycle.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Just so you know, I'm not talking about the LR. The algae stuff on it is what I need to know about.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks like nuisance hair algae. Mexican turbo snails will help eat through it. Look for the source like high trates, trites or phosphates and eliminate the source.


----------

